# Paypal - Cannot Add HDFC Debit Card



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey Guys, Im getting the following error when trying to add my new HDFC debit card (Master) 


> You have entered an invalid or incomplete credit or debit card number. Please check your entry and try again.



The card is a international debit card and can be used online. 

What can be the issue? 

I have already linked my HDFC bank account to paypal without any issue. The card is new and status is active according to my net banking account. 

My Paypal account is verified and has first funding source from my Axis Debit card.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 3, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Hey Guys, Im getting the following error when trying to add my new HDFC debit card (*Master*)



You mean Maestro?

AFAIK, Paypal does not support Maestro cards.

(Actually, no one supports Maestro  )


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

Mastercard not Maesto


----------



## far (Aug 3, 2012)

Since the card is new.. may be its not updated as active somwhere in the backend of HDFC bank where paypal pulls details from...


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

Actually I was getting a SMS when ever I was trying to add the card.. I was not using the phone till morning , the number of time I tried to add the card, I got a SMS from them.. 



> Your Payment tranx was not processed on 3Dsecure noncompliant website. kindly shop securely with Netsafe virtual card for this tranx.......



Also I did use the card yesterday for some online purchase.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 3, 2012)

I can't understand the reason, but HDFC and ICICI debit cards are the only two debit cards which can be paired with Paypal. May be you should contact nearest HDFC branch regarding this matter.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

Will try again today.. else will contact Paypal/HDFC..


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2012)

Your debit card uses 3Dsecure crap valid only in India. It wont work with paypal.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 3, 2012)

^^ but its a fcking International Debit Card  

Y U MAKE SUCH RULES RBI!!!!


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2012)

"International" doesn't matter. It only means you'll be able to withdraw money off a foreign ATM. Online transactions are upto how your bank works.

Axis works because their implementation is correct. VbV/3D Securecode for Desi sites. No VbV/3D Securecode for International sites.

HDFC's backend isn't. VbV/3D Securecode for Desi sites. It asks for VbV/3D Securecode for International sites as well - to which no one complies.

Closing this thread.

I'm creating a new sticky thread regarding this where we can whitelist and blacklist banks. 

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/internet-...information-regarding-indian-debit-cards.html*


----------

